# Rain in 2d half of October



## Wishingtostart (Jul 4, 2014)

I am planning my first fact finding trip to Chiang Mai from 18-30 October of this year. I see on some weather sites that average rainfall in October is about 4.5 inches. I do not think that sounds very bad, but I am hoping to get some advice from those with experience there. Ideally, I'd prefer to visit during the more traditional tourist season, but I cannot take the time from work. I'm hoping that someone can tell me how much of a factor if any the weather, particulalry the rain might be in enjoying a short 2 week visit to Chiang Mai during that time of October. I live in Miami, Florida, so I'm used to hot, humid weather, and functioning during rainy seasons. Thank you.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Wishingtostart said:


> I am planning my first fact finding trip to Chiang Mai from 18-30 October of this year. I see on some weather sites that average rainfall in October is about 4.5 inches. I do not think that sounds very bad, but I am hoping to get some advice from those with experience there. Ideally, I'd prefer to visit during the more traditional tourist season, but I cannot take the time from work. I'm hoping that someone can tell me how much of a factor if any the weather, particulalry the rain might be in enjoying a short 2 week visit to Chiang Mai during that time of October. I live in Miami, Florida, so I'm used to hot, humid weather, and functioning during rainy seasons. Thank you.


October can be a very wet month all over the country. August is statistically the wettest but the period from July to November normally sees the heaviest rainfall of the six month SW monsoon season. This year the monsoon rains have so far been light and sparse so it could all happen at the end - bring your brolly !


----------



## Wishingtostart (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Mweiga. I guess it's hit or miss....kind of hard to predict and I should come prepared for heavy rain. In this case, I'll also pack a lightweight, but pretty large poncho that I have. I find here in S. Florida, sneakers are best for trudging through deep puddles, so I'll for sure have these too in addition to my flip flops. I'll research the word "monsoon" a bit. Here in Miami, we use the term to describe our rains from June to Sept, but I have a feeling that we are kind of using it jokingly and that what Thailand has are truly monsoon rains. Take care and thank you again for the info.


----------

